# ISDN Problem seit formatierung



## Moleman (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi
Also ich hab gestern formatiert weil mein windows usw nicht mehr booten wollte,und dann hab ich ja alles wieder installiert usw was ich brauchte..und dann zuletzt natürlich die inet verbindung eingerichtet und dann wollt ich ja ins netz und am anfang wareigentlich alles ok...aber nachdem ich eine site öffnen wollte war das Internet plötzlich seh langsam, naja dann konnte ich ja natürlich nix mehr machn und hab reboot gemacht und das gleiche war dann wieder so nach dem neutstart ... naja dann hab ich halt kurz auf zweileitungen umgestellt weil ich was nachgucken wollt und da ich ja nicht immer mit zwei leitungen reinkann (wegegen telefon usw) hab ichs nochmal mit einer versucht...aber es ging auch wieder nicht ordentlich... und seitdem bin ich manchmal mit zweileitungen drin...hatte das prob ja schonmal da hab ich einfach den usb stecker in einen andern port gesteckt dann gings wieder aber nun gehts bei beiden ports nicht mehr....

Meine Frage an euch: Was tun?

Danke schonmal

Mole


----------



## Moleman (24. Oktober 2004)

Weiss  niemand was ich tun könnte?

Biitte helft mmir doch!


----------

